# GSDs at their best!



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Showline GSDs doing "great" work, LOLOL...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10-bn34-2fE&feature=player_embedded 


Regards


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

There are showlines that CAN really work. Hard to believe but I have seen it with my own eyes. Every now and then, there is a showline dog that is really on par and nothing less than a very good working line dog.

Not a lot of them, and not seen often but there are some of them around.

This was sad, though, what the video showed...


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Those helpers were far too hard, too much pressure.:^o


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tony, 

I'm just waiting to see when the "female helpers only" clause comes into being!!


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL

I am wondering why the show crowd keep up the pretense of workability. 

I don't see anything wrong with having the goal of breeding good looking pets. They should just drop of the schutzhund bullsh*t and get on with what they do.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah Gillian, 

Nevermind the fact that GSD's should be police dogs... Let's make sure bad guy isnt too rough on them, either. 
Bullshit excuses for bullshit dogs. 



Adi, when it comes to show lines, 

I have never seen one worth feeding. However, if you have seen some, good luck. 
I hate how they look and their colors, mostly... So, even if I had the chance to get a GOOD worker from a show line (black and tan), versus a good worker from a working line with lots of pigment, I'd go with the working line. 
Absolutely despise black and tan GSDs, as observed in shows. But this is just a matter of personal opinion when it comes to looks. 




Regards


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Very sad for those dogs. It was obvious, just from their body language alone, that they were not happy about having to do this, right from the first few steps onto the field.

I just don't understand why they have to keep pushing these dogs into something that they are clearly not able to do. It is just stupid & mean to do that to them.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Anne Jones said:


> Very sad for those dogs. It was obvious, just from their body language alone, that they were not happy about having to do this, right from the first few steps onto the field.
> 
> I just don't understand why they have to keep pushing these dogs into something that they are clearly not able to do. It is just stupid & mean to do that to them.


It's big money.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Gillian,
I heard it was going to be female helpers that can only run backwards whispering sweet nothings.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

How about dwarves . 

Oh sh*t, shouldn't daydream out loud!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

James Degale said:


> How about dwarves .
> 
> Oh sh*t, shouldn't daydream out loud!


I dunno...Willow would kick those dog's asses


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

We can laugh all we want but these stupid, stupid people and their total sh*t dogs are gaining control of the sport. This is the stupid kind of stuff that is causing the sport to decline so that these less than capable total sh*t dogs can at least appear like they are doing something. 

I am a GSD owner and it is shame that these dogs in the video should even have the honor of being called a GSD - pisses me off!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

tony mason said:


> Gillian,
> I heard it was going to be female helpers that can only run backwards whispering sweet nothings.


I feel myself strangely morphing into a showline GSD :twisted:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> We can laugh all we want but these stupid, stupid people and their total sh*t dogs are gaining control of the sport. This is the stupid kind of stuff that is causing the sport to decline so that these less than capable total sh*t dogs can at least appear like they are doing something.
> 
> I am a GSD owner and it is shame that these dogs in the video should even have the honor of being called a GSD - pisses me off!


Shane I hear ya..... but "shows" have left few breeds unscathed. It's a sad thing honestly. I have watched it for years and the internet has even hastened the decline.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> It's big money.



But the showlines are being bred & shown for their 'looks' NOT working ability, because as we can see...they have NONE!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Tony,
> 
> I'm just waiting to see when the "female helpers only" clause comes into being!!


What are you trying to say about females as helpers? If a woman is the helper that the sh*tty show dogs will pass? Thanx 4 that.](*,)

ETA
Oops! I'm on Tim's computer and this shouldn't be posted under his name. Should be under Zakia Days. Now how do I fix this???


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

You got me confused for a moment, because your post made me think Tim was a woman, lolol... 

Try to delete the post under his name and post it using your name.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> What are you trying to say about females as helpers? If a woman is the helper that the sh*tty show dogs will pass? Thanx 4 that.](*,)
> 
> ETA
> Oops! I'm on Tim's computer and this shouldn't be posted under his name. Should be under Zakia Days. Now how do I fix this???


Zakia, this was just a joke, remembering years ago when I was asked to work a dog who wouldn't bite well. I could run fast and posed no threat to the dog.

It wasn't meant to run down female helpers. BTW we haven't got any in Switzerland, not licensed ones anyway.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Shane Woodlief said:


> We can laugh all we want but these stupid, stupid people and their total sh*t dogs are gaining control of the sport. This is the stupid kind of stuff that is causing the sport to decline so that these less than capable total sh*t dogs can at least appear like they are doing something.
> 
> I am a GSD owner and it is shame that these dogs in the video should even have the honor of being called a GSD - pisses me off!


I'm not sure what you mean about "gaining control of the sport", because ever since there has been a division between the show and working lines the show line breeders have been the ones in control politically because power follows the money and there is big money, status and power in the High Lines. The working line breeders have always been the poor step children when it comes to the SV. This is how it is, and how it always will be, when it comes to the SV. So, no one should be surprised in the least when they see this kind of grip work at the SS.


----------

